# caiman wanted - spectacled or curviers - can collect anywhere



## kev-gic (Jul 6, 2008)

im looking for a caiman on behalf of a friend who will be keeping the croc in a pet shop.

he knows the laws and knows how to care for them. please dont give me the usual rfuk bullshit. not being arrogant but cant be bothered with it. i know they are dwa.

prefer hatchling.

please get intouch via pm.


----------



## frogman121 (May 10, 2009)

completley know what you mean bud......every advert is dashed with peoples opinions...oh u shouldnt keep that in there, you shouldnt sell them as that...and the bci/bcc thing does my head in......no wonder everyone is stuggling to sell stuff with so many nosey over opinionated people who buy one corn snake and become experts!!!

but nice well put advert...i aint got one just wanted to agree!!!


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Only place i think he could get one at trade for his pet shop would be markem pet center i hink its called they deal with Some DWA reptiles for the pet shop trade


----------



## retic lover (Sep 23, 2008)

Well said mate, why do people have to stick there nose in, I say stick to ya cornsnakes and :censor: get a life:Na_Na_Na_Na:






frogman121 said:


> completley know what you mean bud......every advert is dashed with peoples opinions...oh u shouldnt keep that in there, you shouldnt sell them as that...and the bci/bcc thing does my head in......no wonder everyone is stuggling to sell stuff with so many nosey over opinionated people who buy one corn snake and become experts!!!
> 
> but nice well put advert...i aint got one just wanted to agree!!!


----------



## Animal-World (Feb 12, 2009)

agree with you totally!!! We sell D.W.A but caimens are very hard to come by at the minute if we have any luck we will contact you mate.


----------



## Metal_face (Oct 2, 2008)

try coldblooded in rainham, they got a few in recently


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

There is a guy who comes on this section who keeps his in a loft!

...Well if you believe him.

Check through this section and you'll find his thread perhaps he'd sell to someone who can look after one correctly

Other than that I think they are difficult to find and rarely advertised.


----------



## reptile boy (Apr 7, 2009)

hope this helps pal £325 they are Spectacled Caimen Crocodile


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

xxstaggyxx said:


> Only place i think he could get one at trade for his pet shop would be markem pet center i hink its called they deal with Some DWA reptiles for the pet shop trade


 dave dont get much dwa now andy at leaping lizards can get them at a good price and he can get them now : victory:


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

ahh i thought they were still getting dwa in


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

reptile boy said:


> hope this helps pal £325 they are Spectacled Caimen Crocodile


 
ouch thats a bit steep!


----------



## shrek (Jun 19, 2008)

appleton exotics in wigan have a speccy around 2ft in length


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Jerry Cole at BJ herp, has plenty they bred them last year and maybe again this year, give him a call


----------

